# Insured Subcontractors Needed Mid-Atlantic Area (MD, VA, DC)



## SnowCzar

The Brickman Group is looking for qualified and insured subcontractors for various locations throughout Maryland, Virginia and DC. If interested please respond via this thread with your contact information or contact Marc at (443)-766-1385. Thank you.


----------



## cavscout19death

im available to be subcontracted as of right now


----------



## SnowCzar

Send me your contact info or call 443-766-1385.
Thank you,


----------



## cavscout19death

ive called you 4 times and left a message, still no response. call me at 301 252 3679


----------



## ahoron

cavscout19death;786492 said:


> ive called you 4 times and left a message, still no response. call me at 301 252 3679


Might be a sign of things to come.


----------



## SnowCzar

Mr. Perry I only had one message in my voicemail from you and when I returned the call to the number you gave me, I recieved a message that stated there was no active voicemail set-up for that number. Therefore, I couldn't leave you a message.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Where are all the Brickman bashers now?


----------



## [email protected]

Marc, do you have a flyer that I can print out for you. I will post them at our shop for our customers to see. Let me know if I can help you.


----------



## Luther

JohnnyRoyale;786767 said:


> Where are all the Brickman bashers now?


Was thinking the same thing..........lockjaw seems to be in effect.


----------



## tinffx

I'm based in Fairfax & would be interested...tinffx (at) gmail


----------



## cavscout19death

Marc, ive sent you a email a while ago. im sure your a busy guy.

Hopefully you will see this adventually. You said my ploe sites would be given around september.

I am skid steer and plow truck ready. im awaiting the papers you were going to email me. please send them to [email protected]


----------



## wendel

hi are u still looking for subs. call me if so 804 852 3818


----------



## chris694205

im willing to head down south... give me a call 315 559 7708


----------



## Davy

*Snow Removal*

Hi,

We are located in Winchester Virginia and have been in business for 20 years.
DeHaven Fencing & Excavating LLC
540-888-3090


----------



## SnowCzar

Davy,
Thank you, i will pass your contact information along to our Virginia Snow Manager.


----------



## jcreek

*Perhaps we can help*

Hello Mark - If you are intertested in equipment for snow removal, I would be willing to bring a two yard loader and cat 257 track loader, with a high output snowblower and two tandem axle dump trucks to your area for snow removal. I am located in eastern massachusetts - nothing but rain here. I can be reached at 978-768-3359 x 11.
Thank You
John C. Filias, MCLP
Jeffreys Creek Land Contractors
www.jeffreyscreek.com


----------



## SnowCzar

*Perhaps you can help*

John,
We should be okay in the Mid-Atlantic, but our Penn Jersey market may need some help. I just forwarded your information onto my counterparts in that market. 
Thank you for the inquiry,
Marc


----------



## jcreek

Great - Thanks!


----------



## kipper0827

Are you looking for subs this year in Montgomery county Maryland. Thank you

Kevin


----------

